# Newbie Post: M&P vs Glock 17/19



## kendog1985 (Dec 26, 2011)

First of all I want to introduce myself to the forum "Hello Everyone". I'm new to shooting and this will be my first gun. I'm currently torn between the M&P 9mm and the Glock 17/19 9mm.
My primary purpose for the gun is to become proficient with a firearm before I enter the police academy. Here are some questions I needed answered.

1) Is it that much cheaper to shoot a 9mm as oppose to a 40cal? I here that it cost half the cost to shoot a 9mm as oppose to a 40cal. This is the main reason I'm leaning towards the 9mm.

2) Between the M&P and the Glock 17/19 which one will be more comfortable? The reason I ask this is I have big hands.

3) Which gun is more accurate?

4) Do both manufactures offer life time warranties? How is the customer service?

5) Is the M&P that far behind the 4th gen Glock in aftermarket parts?

6) Which gun holds it's value better?

7) Which gun will allow me to reach proficiency quicker?

8) Where can I get some good education literature on guns (Guns 101)? I want to know everything I need to know about guns ( I get lost when I hear people talk about the rack of the pistol, trigger tension etc....)

Thank You! I look forward to reading your feed back to my questions.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome. The 9 is slightly cheaper to shoot. A 22 conversion makes your pistol very cheap to shoot. Get the Glock it has so much more aftermarket stuff for it and conversions it's hard to even find all of them. Don't worry about it holding it's value you should just try to shoot it enough to wear it out which is very hard with a Glock that's why they dominate competitions. As for reaching proficiency quicker there is no way to get there except by hard work and proper practice. The answer to your last question is don't even bother to try to "learn" everything about guns you'll only be pegged as a "poser". It's best to act dead ignorant, bordering on stupid and people will be more likely to help you along. Get some one on one training if you can and stay teachable. Todd Jarrett's videos are good ones to start with. 
Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting. - YouTube

P.S. If you are in the Phoenix area send me a PM and we'll hook up and get you started.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ken
Beware the Glockaphiles, they will tell you it does everything including cook breakfast in the morning...I owned a Glock 23 for two years and I can speak from my own experience. Try to find a range or gun store that has both and if possible try them side by side first. Then if you are able shoot them both and any others you may find an interest in. Pistols are a personal choice as long as you stick with a quality firearm maker. M&P was a later entry and does have some catching up to do in aftermarket accessories but most of the basic ones are available and plentiful. S&W has a lifetime warranty and pays shipping both ways as well as great customers service, that is important over the life of the weapon. My experience with Glock CS was excellent as well, I do not know what their current warranty period is. No one is going to question your desire to learn all you can and making the best informed choice you can.... so make it yours and not based on all the different opinions and preferences you get including mine....JJ


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Glock. The local police carry M & Ps. They are both good weapons. The Glock has a longer history of excellent performance, but that does not mean that the M & P won't prove to be as reliable over time.

They are both popular weapons so holsters are not a problem with either. 

I've read that the Glock 30 is the most accurate weapon in the Glock line. This is counter-intuitive because it is a shorter barrel design. I have no personal history with the G30 (.45 caliber).

I think that either of these will be more accurate than the shooter for at least the first year of shooting; I would think it would take that long to become so proficient that the weapon was holding you back. Then you can get an accurized weapon for competition.


----------



## kendog1985 (Dec 26, 2011)

Went to the range today. I got a chance to shoot the m&p and glock. I was more accurate with the smith. The glock seemed a lot harsher.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

kendog1985 said:


> Went to the range today. I got a chance to shoot the m&p and glock. I was more accurate with the smith. The glock seemed a lot harsher.


Have you tried the SIG P226?


----------



## kendog1985 (Dec 26, 2011)

No, I never had a chance to use the sig. I can get glocks and Smith's for 400 so that's what I wanna stick with for my first gun.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

kendog1985 said:


> No, I never had a chance to use the sig. I can get glocks and Smith's for 400 so that's what I wanna stick with for my first gun.


That's a smokin' deal. I'd get one of each and be happy.:mrgreen:


----------



## itsthelaw (Dec 20, 2011)

I went throught the same decision process about three months ago and had very little handgun experience prior to my first purchase...so keep my skill level in mind. I purchased an M&P 9c after shooting about 10 different handguns. While I did not consider the 40, I shot 9s and 45s. Some of the guns that I shot were Sigs, Glocks, M&Ps, Springfields and H&Ks. The H&K felt great, but was too expensive and did not point naturally for me. I did not like the XD at all...just a personal feel. The Sigs were good, but felt heavy and I was concerned about the current quality. I really don't think you can go wrong with a Glock or an M&P, but the M&P was the one I chose and I am EXTREMELY happy with my purchase. It is reliable, inexpensive and accurate. My tests were done at short distances at the range, since I purchased the gun for protection, but I was VERY accurate with the M&P and it felt great. After shooting it for 3 months and getting involved with many different forums, I have never looked back. I really think M&Ps are an improvement on the Glock for feel and accuracy. You will find a lot of enhancements for the Glock, but plenty for the M&P to keep you busy for the first year of shooting. I am planning to add an M&P 45c and M&P 22 next.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

You literally can't go wrong with those two choices. Both will be a fine defensive firearm, reliable, and more accurate than you are for a long, long time. I personally am a GLOCK guy, and I do prefer the GLOCK disassembly and innards to the Smith as well. Parts are cheap on both guns, but more widely available for the GLOCK. It's just been around longer. I have nothing disparaging to say about the M&P, and it being a Smith, that causes me physical pain (I hate S&W).

Again, you literally can't go wrong. Flip a coin if you have to, and then rest assured that you got a good gun!

Dan


----------



## kendog1985 (Dec 26, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> That's a smokin' deal. I'd get one of each and be happy.:mrgreen:


One of the perks of law enforcement....... Said thing is I need the price break to compensate for the 125.00 transfer fee you have to pay in the district. Not to mention the 60 registration fee. DC sucks when it comes to guns.


----------

